# 2005 Audi A6 reliable?



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

absolutely love this car, but is it reliable? hear a lot of opinions, and not the good ones.
thanks


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2005 Audi A6 reliable? (euro_vw)*

My 2005 has been fantastic. Sure, a few recalls (one involving a coil pack) but it's been otherwise fantastic. I continue to be amazed at the build quality. This thing is built like a tank.
Good luck with your purchase! Any questions, holler! I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Audi A6 reliable? (euro_vw)*

I have this same car. It has almost 45K on the clock and must tell you that for the most part it's been great. Only thing that has been an issue with this car is...
I had my sunroof chew it's track and frame apart. Apparently that had an outstanding recall.
And something in the steering column went







and the car wouldn't recognize the chip in the keys...wouldn't reprogram, and the control module tested ok







! Hell even tech support at Audi hadn't heard of this issue coming up before. Had to do some research, and they decided to replace the whole column. But this was a total fluke thing that like I said apparently hasn't happened to anyone else. 
Otherwise the car is rock solid, drives and handles great. Hopefully the gremlins are now behind me, and the car will do another 45K without issues.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2005 Audi A6 reliable? (Kemer1)*

some of the very early 05's had a few issues, but nothing out of the ordinary for a new body style
but overall, for a brand new platform with all the new tech upgrades and MMI, it was a pretty darn good car.


----------

